# Anyone have any interest reserving HGVC's new aquisition, Planet Hollywood Towers



## dougp26364 (Nov 30, 2011)

To be honest, I was sort of pleased when HGVC aquired this property but, I have concerns that the former management company, Westgate, was up to HGVC standards. As it stands we won't be booking into a HGVC resort in Vegas for a few more years but the new location intriques me. We love our home resort on the North end fo the strip for the amenities offered but we prefer to play and stay on the south end. The Flamingo property never really appealed to us due to concerns about pool noise from the Flamingo hotel. This location better fits our needs and is a location we prefer.


----------



## Blues (Nov 30, 2011)

Love the Flamingo.  It will continue to be my first choice when booking Vegas.  But it can be difficult to get - it books up far in advance.  PH Towers may be a good second choice.  I may well be enticed to book there sometime.

-Bob


----------



## linsj (Nov 30, 2011)

I like the location even better than the Flamingo, especially since I like a number of restaurants in the attached mall. But I don't know if it has studio units, what the rooms look like, or what amenities they have. Interested but want to get descriptions first. Probably not an option if there are no studios.


----------



## dougp26364 (Nov 30, 2011)

linsj said:


> I like the location even better than the Flamingo, especially since I like a number of restaurants in the attached mall. But I don't know if it has studio units, what the rooms look like, or what amenities they have. Interested but want to get descriptions first. Probably not an option if there are no studios.



This property has studio's up to 4 bedroom units. I'm interested in the points required for this property and what will be available for HGVC members to book. The articles indicated that Westgate had only 12,000 owners. That should be a small percentage of the total weeks available.


----------



## ocdb8r (Nov 30, 2011)

The units themselves are very nice and certainly up to HGVC standards...as for upkeep by Westgate, who knows.  Luckily it's a fairly new resort, so most things should be in good order...although, as I have posted in other threads, the vast surplus of rooms was often used by the hotel to offer upgrades.  Weekend party types take a bit more of a toll on the rooms than the typical timesharer.  The one thing I do note is that they have a washer/dryer combo unit in the rooms that really isn't that user friendly and doesn't dry very well.

The big question for me will be what point levels they attach to the rooms.  If it's the old traditional scale, I'll be happy to reserve here....if it's the Kings' Land, Grand Waikikian scale, forget it.

Anyone heard anything on timing?  Given the resort is already up and running and Westgate needs to get out quick, I'm hoping it gets on the books soon.


----------



## Larry (Nov 30, 2011)

dougp26364 said:


> To be honest, I was sort of pleased when HGVC aquired this property but, I have concerns that the former management company, Westgate, was up to HGVC standards. and is a .



When did this happen??? I never heard anything about HGVC taking over PH from Westgate. Does this mean PH will no longer trade through II and become an RCI resort? 

We have an exchange confirmed through II for week of Labor day 2012 so even if they go to RCI I am sure my exchange will be honored. 
RIGHT????


----------



## timeos2 (Nov 30, 2011)

Larry said:


> When did this happen??? I never heard anything about HGVC taking over PH from Westgate. Does this mean PH will no longer trade through II and become an RCI resort?
> 
> We have an exchange confirmed through II for week of Labor day 2012 so even if they go to RCI I am sure my exchange will be honored.
> RIGHT????



It appears that the units that were sold as Wastegate (not that many - that's why they gave up controlling interest) will remain in II but be managed by the third party management being brought in by the new investor (that is neither Wastegate or Hilton management but a third group).  The new sales and all non-sold inventory goes over to Hilton & the tower will thankfully be re-branded as Hilton (maybe the old signage will make it to the well deserved Neon Boneyard!).  

As for the quality it is hit and miss. It is certainly a high tech layout - maybe THE highest tech rooms in all of timeshare.  But the overall look is all too typical cheap, gaudy Wastegate faux Italian bling.  Not completely out of place in LV but decidedly not the Hilton norm.  I'll bet they'll replace at the first opportunity they get & make it a true Hilton standard (but keep that expensive set of electronic gizmos).


----------



## gnorth16 (Nov 30, 2011)

*FWIW*

FWIW, PHW in II has a boatload of availability up until Nov 2013. 

 I will not be using my HGVC points to reserve at PHW when I can do an  instant exchange with a small 1BR into a 2BR.  Maybe the II inventory will shrink, but for now (maybe because I have no points left ) I will trade rather than spend.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Nov 30, 2011)

Larry said:


> When did this happen??? I never heard anything about HGVC taking over PH from Westgate. Does this mean PH will no longer trade through II and become an RCI resort?
> 
> We have an exchange confirmed through II for week of Labor day 2012 so even if they go to RCI I am sure my exchange will be honored.
> RIGHT????



There is an excellent discussion on this topic in the Western section.  This thread also contains links to articles discussing the nature of the purchase.


----------



## ocdb8r (Nov 30, 2011)

timeos2 said:


> ... but be managed by the third party management being brought in by the new investor (that is neither Wastegate or Hilton management but a third group).



I think we need to be careful when we say "managed".  It's not entirely clear from the articles what that means.  Given the new investor is simply an asset management company, I don't think they will be doing the day to day resort management (but could be).  

I think we should expect PH will be operated similarly to Mar Brisa in CA since it's the SAME asset management company that supported Grand Pacific Resorts so they could finish Mar Brisa.  What's interesting here, is there isn't an apparenty resort management company involved in this instance so we'll have to see who will actually be doing the resort management (could be HGVC, could be some other resort management company).


----------



## Ron98GT (Nov 30, 2011)

timeos2 said:


> It appears that the units that were sold as Wastegate (not that many - that's why they gave up controlling interest) will remain in II but be managed by the third party management being brought in by the new investor (that is neither Wastegate or Hilton management but a third group).  The new sales and all non-sold inventory goes over to Hilton & the tower will thankfully be re-branded as Hilton (maybe the old signage will make it to the well deserved Neon Boneyard!).
> 
> As for the quality it is hit and miss. It is certainly a high tech layout - maybe THE highest tech rooms in all of timeshare.  But the overall look is all too typical cheap, gaudy Wastegate faux Italian bling.  Not completely out of place in LV but decidedly not the Hilton norm.  I'll bet they'll replace at the first opportunity they get & make it a true Hilton standard (but keep that expensive set of electronic gizmos).



Resort Finance America (RFA) (not Hilton or HGVC) purchased controlling interest in the Planet Hollywood Westgate Resort, not the Planet Hollywood Resort.

I've only read that the unsold TS units at PH Westgate (the TS towers) will be managed & sold by HGVC.  So you will probably see a HGVC sign or two added on/in the PH Westgate Towers, but I don't expect to see any other signs taken down or replaced, except for the word Westagte.  I also don't expect to see any Hilton signs, since it's a Harrah's property (PH Hollywood) that RFA (not Hilton) now owns a controlling interest in.

If you go to the Westgate web site, they still list PH Westgate as one of their properties.


----------



## UWSurfer (Nov 30, 2011)

ocdb8r said:


> I think we need to be careful when we say "managed".  It's not entirely clear from the articles what that means.  Given the new investor is simply an asset management company, I don't think they will be doing the day to day resort management (but could be).
> 
> I think we should expect PH will be operated similarly to Mar Brisa in CA since it's the SAME asset management company that supported Grand Pacific Resorts so they could finish Mar Brisa.  What's interesting here, is there isn't an apparently resort management company involved in this instance so we'll have to see who will actually be doing the resort management (could be HGVC, could be some other resort management company).



It's true that the language is vague on this point, but I think the key to this is the notation in the press release that they will be rebranding the property as HGVC.   It's HIGHLY doubtful that HGVC would have a third party managing a property under their brand, especially with three other HGVC's very close by.  It's possible a third party would operate the Westgate units independently, but I wouldn't bet on it.

My take on the PR is that it would become an HGVC property and those who have bought under Westgate will continue to have use of the week that they bought and will likely be given the opportunity to join HGVC.   Time will tell what happens.


----------



## ocdb8r (Nov 30, 2011)

UWSurfer said:


> It's true that the language is vague on this point, but I think the key to this is the notation in the press release that they will be rebranding the property as HGVC.   It's HIGHLY doubtful that HGVC would have a third party managing a property under their brand, especially with three other HGVC's very close by.



Except this is is exactly the arrangement at MarBrisa where it's HGVC branded but managed by Grand Pacific Resorts (and incidentally, supported by investment from RFA - the same company who just purchased controlling interest in the PH Tower).

Bottom line, I think we just need to be careful with the speculation on how this resort will be managed and who will manage it.  I am hopeful it will be HGVC directly given the standards they keep, but we just don't know.  Regardless, HGVC seems to have done a pretty good job even with affiliates, so I think this will likely remain a pretty good resort for the portfolio.


----------



## UWSurfer (Nov 30, 2011)

ocdb8r said:


> Except this is is exactly the arrangement at MarBrisa where it's HGVC branded but managed by Grand Pacific Resorts (and incidentally, supported by investment from RFA - the same company who just purchased controlling interest in the PH Tower).
> 
> Bottom line, I think we just need to be careful with the speculation on how this resort will be managed and who will manage it.  I am hopeful it will be HGVC directly given the standards they keep, but we just don't know.  Regardless, HGVC seems to have done a pretty good job even with affiliates, so I think this will likely remain a pretty good resort for the portfolio.



I generally agree with you on being careful on speculation, even if I'm doing a fair amount of it myself.  

Just noting at the end of April, RFA announced they were financing expansion (completion) of Mabrisa with another 60 units.  http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=146305

In that announcement, there is the following statement: 

"This increased financial commitment reflects RFA's confidence in GP's leadership and business strategy, as well as MarBrisa's relationship *with Hilton Grand Vacations ("HGV"), which has assumed responsibility for the management, marketing and operation of MarBrisa.*"

When we stayed there in September, all of the employee's had HGVC badges and GP emblems appeared to be gradually being replaced.   

Hopefully this is the model for PH Tower.


----------



## dougp26364 (Nov 30, 2011)

gnorth16 said:


> FWIW, PHW in II has a boatload of availability up until Nov 2013.
> 
> I will not be using my HGVC points to reserve at PHW when I can do an  instant exchange with a small 1BR into a 2BR.  Maybe the II inventory will shrink, but for now (maybe because I have no points left ) I will trade rather than spend.



Since Westgate still controlled all that unsold inventory, I'd speculate that would be the reason for the amount of inventory for exchange with I.I.

If it becomes a HGVC resort and if the HGVC controlled units go to RCI then you'll see a decline in availability with I.I. The thing about that statement is that there are a lot of if's.

I'm looking forward to seeing it in the HGVC collection and seeing what they're asking for in points. As it stands now we're planning on using our Marriott Grand Chateau week in 2013 but, I also have HGVC points to use. Marriott has so many other locations to exchange into that, depending on the points required for PHT, we could feasably change our plans.


----------



## rebel (Nov 30, 2011)

First you can go to the PH website and they have floorplans.  They have studio, 1 bed, 2 bed and Penthouse (4 bed).  Second I belive HGVC has full managment of MarBrisa and PH is not in the mix.


----------



## rebel (Nov 30, 2011)

The big question is will the PH Hotel still be in the mix.  I understand they rent out rooms to high rollers and weekend party folks???  If this still is the plan it could also limit the rooms we can get.


----------



## yumdrey (Nov 30, 2011)

Larry said:


> When did this happen??? I never heard anything about HGVC taking over PH from Westgate. Does this mean PH will no longer trade through II and become an RCI resort?
> 
> We have an exchange confirmed through II for week of Labor day 2012 so even if they go to RCI I am sure my exchange will be honored.
> RIGHT????



I have a confirmed exchange through II too.
I believe my exchange will be honored.


----------



## ocdb8r (Dec 1, 2011)

rebel said:


> The big question is will the PH Hotel still be in the mix.  I understand they rent out rooms to high rollers and weekend party folks???  If this still is the plan it could also limit the rooms we can get.



I think this will likely continue.  Hilton rents out excess inventory of it's other resorts, so I can't see why they would turn this revenue stream down.  I wouldn't expect the impact to be any more than at other resorts - the hotel is likely to prefer to fill its rooms and suites first in most cases.

Also, keep in mind the sheer SCALE of this resort.  There are 1200 units...I think despite the 2nd tower not being built, that qualifies it as the largest single timeshare development...and it appears to be less than 20% sold at this time.  That's a LOT of units to be made available via all the various channels (RCI, II, internal HGVC trades, rental...etc.)

For comparison, the Grand Waikikian is only 331 units...the Lagoon Tower only 236.


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 1, 2011)

ocdb8r said:


> I think this will likely continue.  Hilton rents out excess inventory of it's other resorts, so I can't see why they would turn this revenue stream down.  I wouldn't expect the impact to be any more than at other resorts - the hotel is likely to prefer to fill its rooms and suites first in most cases.
> 
> Also, keep in mind the sheer SCALE of this resort.  There are 1200 units...I think despite the 2nd tower not being built, that qualifies it as the largest single timeshare development...and it appears to be less than 20% sold at this time.  That's a LOT of units to be made available via all the various channels (RCI, II, internal HGVC trades, rental...etc.)
> 
> For comparison, the Grand Waikikian is only 331 units...the Lagoon Tower only 236.




# of units depends on how those units are counted. Some resorts count the number of units as in a 2 bedroom LO unit is counted as one. Others count the number of keys, which would result in a 2 bedroom LO unit being counted as two. PHT has several 4 bedroom units that lock out into a studio unit, a small one bedroom unit and a two bedroom unit. That would equal at least 3 keys per unit. 

So it may be that PHT's has 1,200 keys but the reality may be that there are 400 units.

Somewhere back in my memory, it seems that this was a mixed use developement with only a portion of the build being timeshare. I'm pretty certain the highest floors where to be full ownership condo's and some of the developement was to be hotel rooms to be utlized by PH Hotel/Casino. But, my memory has proven faulty to me in the past and this isn't a project I paid strict attention too.


----------



## ocdb8r (Dec 1, 2011)

dougp26364 said:


> # of units depends on how those units are counted. Some resorts count the number of units as in a 2 bedroom LO unit is counted as one. Others count the number of keys, which would result in a 2 bedroom LO unit being counted as two. PHT has several 4 bedroom units that lock out into a studio unit, a small one bedroom unit and a two bedroom unit. That would equal at least 3 keys per unit.
> 
> So it may be that PHT's has 1,200 keys but the reality may be that there are 400 units.
> 
> Somewhere back in my memory, it seems that this was a mixed use developement with only a portion of the build being timeshare. I'm pretty certain the highest floors where to be full ownership condo's and some of the developement was to be hotel rooms to be utlized by PH Hotel/Casino. But, my memory has proven faulty to me in the past and this isn't a project I paid strict attention too.




Regardless of how you cut it, the resort dwarfs anything in the HGVC network.  The first 52 floors are all timeshare units.  The top 4 floors are penthouse condominiums.  There are no hotel only units in the tower.


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 3, 2011)

ocdb8r said:


> Regardless of how you cut it, the resort dwarfs anything in the HGVC network.  The first 52 floors are all timeshare units.  The top 4 floors are penthouse condominiums.  There are no hotel only units in the tower.



An older article in the LV Sun mentioned hotel rooms in PHT's but, who knows if they were talking about the hotel end renting out available timeshare inventory or if there was really units designated for hotel rentals. I got the impression from that article that it was 1,200 keys vs 1,200 units. Another site shows only 3 bedroom units. I had thought I had seen layouts for a 4 bedroom LO. At this point, I'm assuming much of the information I've read (or think I've read) isn't correct. 

Like you said, this is a monster of a timeshare but, I'm not certain it's bigger than HHV if you take into consideration all the towers located within the HHV complex. Sure it's bigger than any one tower at HHV but, I bet it's closer than one might think when you take into consideration the entire project and depending on if total keys or total units are counted.  

The most important thing to me is the location. It's sitting in a spot where I like to be when in Vegas. It will be tough for me to want to stay at our home resort at the LV strip location from this point forward.


----------



## gnorth16 (Dec 11, 2011)

FWIW, the II inventory for PHW is now gone.  From hundreds of units to three.   I was hoping to get one for late October once I knew what my plans were, but now they are all gone.  I guess I will have to wait it out with II or get some open season with the three HGVC resorts. (Even my 2014 points will be used once available)

I wonder if PHW will be available to owners to use with points for 2012?


----------



## heathpack (Dec 11, 2011)

timeos2 said:


> It appears that the units that were sold as Wastegate (not that many - that's why they gave up controlling interest) will remain in II but be managed by the third party management being brought in by the new investor (that is neither Wastegate or Hilton management but a third group).  The new sales and all non-sold inventory goes over to Hilton & the tower will thankfully be re-branded as Hilton (maybe the old signage will make it to the well deserved Neon Boneyard!).
> 
> As for the quality it is hit and miss. It is certainly a high tech layout - maybe THE highest tech rooms in all of timeshare.  But the overall look is all too typical cheap, gaudy Wastegate faux Italian bling.  Not completely out of place in LV but decidedly not the Hilton norm.  I'll bet they'll replace at the first opportunity they get & make it a true Hilton standard (but keep that expensive set of electronic gizmos).



We are at PH now and LOVE it!  I certainly hope they do not Hilton-ize the property, it is over-the-top Vegasy in the most fabulous way.  I do not like red decor especially combined with black and white, but I have to say, here it totally works.  Love the mirrors, the colors, the red leather sectional sofa, I feel like any minute my friend Sammy D will be dropping by for a cocktail.  Hopefully this place will not wind up tastefully decorated in muted beige, crisp white and classy green accents.  There are plenty of Hilton rooms in this town, I hope PH will stay PH after the restructuring.

I am starting to be convinced an RCI trader would be a smart move- DVC, Hilton, narrowboats, and Tradewinds.  And now most of the PH units will be there too.  Yes, an RCI trader is just the ticket.

H


----------



## weaselwatchr (Dec 20, 2011)

I just attended an "Owner Update" here in Vegas specifically to ask about this and was told they do not know much more than the info contained in the press release. My "Sales" rep told me that the Westgate sign will dissapear quickly, but other than that there were still MANY legal issues that need to be worked out prior to HGVC starting to sell units there. He, nor his manager, had any idea when they would be able to give any new info on the HGVC points structure to be implemented or when future stays would be possible with HGVC points (directly).


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 20, 2011)

weaselwatchr said:


> I just attended an "Owner Update" here in Vegas specifically to ask about this and was told they do not know much more than the info contained in the press release. My "Sales" rep told me that the Westgate sign will dissapear quickly, but other than that there were still MANY legal issues that need to be worked out prior to HGVC starting to sell units there. He, nor his manager, had any idea when they would be able to give any new info on the HGVC points structure to be implemented or when future stays would be possible with HGVC points (directly).



Wow, a salesman and sales manager who admit they don't know rather than quote the office rumor mill. That's pretty unusual.


----------



## weaselwatchr (Dec 21, 2011)

Visited with the GM of the Flamingo (HGVC) this morning, was told that responsibilty for overall operations would transfer to HGVC on Jan 1, 2012 and that reservations should be able to start at PH Tower mid Feb. or March 1. (Per her understanding) I know I will try to make it back to Vegas and stay there at least once, however I doubt that I will leave the Flamingo as a Vegas base.


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 21, 2011)

I hope there get some availablity for 2012. I have a few points left over and, if I catch a good airfare during the year, I'd be interested in staying a couple of nights just to check it out and use those points. PHT's has always been of interest to me but, after our first experience with Westgate, we tend to avoid their resort like the plague. Now that it's in the Hilton family it has become an attractive option for us assuming the points required for a stay there aren't unreasonable compared to the other three HGVC properties in Vegas.


----------

